# Jingles for Stryder (graphic)



## Lockwood

Oh no!
Jingles for Stryder... poor guy.


----------



## GreenBackJack

OH MY HEAVENS! That poor baby. My heart just aches for him! I am so sorry this happened to him. You must be just beside yourself over this accident. Please accept my digital hugs. (hug) 
I sure understand the issue of expense but I'm very happy you decided to go forward with him and give him the best Christmas gift ever...life!
He's so young, so hopefully he will do what the young do best, bounce right back. He's adorable by the way. I'm sure he's going to make a great recovery and you'll be happy you took the chance on him. 
Many healing thoughts and prayers for both of you.
Merry Christmas


----------



## ecasey

Hugs and jingles and prayers coming your way!


----------



## rideverystride

Healing vibes and prayers being sent your way.


----------



## paintedpastures

OUCH!! looks deep,but pretty clean & looks like it missed involving joint! Think you made the right choice for him:wink: think it will heal up & he should be ok Sending healing jingles


----------



## Yogiwick

Surprised this is something that happened before..maybe different fencing is in order? I just wanted to mention because I know our charger will shut off if something touches the fence. It zaps stronger 3 times then shuts off. Not that that will get him unstuck, but something to think about.

It doesn't look too bad (for what it is) cleaned up. I have heard of worse healing well (on here!) I think you did the right thing. Thinking of your baby, I hope he does well! Keep us updated!


----------



## Drifting

The other one was another yearling/two year old gelding in a different field with a different type of fence. But yeah, he's going on 12/12 turn out when this is all over with. He can't be trusted at night in a field. This is Stryder's 4th emergency visit this year, and the worst. He's a magnet for trouble. The first was someone's shoe slicing his leg (The very same leg.) the second was a cut on the leg from god knows what.. the third was his head got cut open somehow (There's only a round bale feeder and a run in shed that we check for sharp edges/nails in the field) . I think he just likes costing me money. -.-

I need to invest in bubble wrap.


----------



## Endiku

I saw this thread name and my heart dropped. Poor, poor Stryder! Did the vet mention anything about ill effects from the constant electricity zapping him? How high is your voltage?

I'm glad you've chosen to try to heal him. Its AMAZING what horses can heal from and he looks like he's even putting weight on it, which is GOOD news for his other legs. Here's hoping he'll bounce right back!

If horses can hurt themselves they will. Kenzie was the same way...slicing open her leg and shoulder on seemingly invisible sharp objects.


----------



## Drifting

Vet wasn't worried about the voltage, though I felt really bad for him. He was shaking when we took him out of the field.

He did go straight to the round bale once he was cut free. He must have been standing there staring at all the hay he couldn't reach, lol. 

Yes, he should heal up fine I think. It was horrible to think I may have to put him down.


----------



## Yogiwick

Drifting said:


> The other one was another yearling/two year old gelding in a different field with a different type of fence. But yeah, he's going on 12/12 turn out when this is all over with. He can't be trusted at night in a field. This is Stryder's 4th emergency visit this year, and the worst. He's a magnet for trouble. The first was someone's shoe slicing his leg (The very same leg.) the second was a cut on the leg from god knows what.. the third was his head got cut open somehow (There's only a round bale feeder and a run in shed that we check for sharp edges/nails in the field) . I think he just likes costing me money. -.-
> 
> I need to invest in bubble wrap.


 Oh my.. he sounds like my horse!

If the vet isn't worried and he went straight to the hay I'm sure he's fine lol. Sounds like he is SUCH a good boy!! Could of been soo much worse if he panicked and sounds like he is great to handle. Now just to get that leg fixed up.

I spent close to $4,000 (multiple surgeries, metal supports, hospital time at the university, and all the time at home) on a lamb with 2 compound fractures in her jaw. She was otherwise completely healthy and only about 6 months or so. I couldn't bear to put her down. Trust me, I could definitely use that money these days, but that lamb (named Turtle because of how she was clipped during that time ) is now 4 years old and is expecting her third lamb(s) this spring. She is healthy and happy and super friendly and I don't for one second regret what I did. I hope your story turns out the same (except hopefully cheaper!)

I have a good feeling about this, hopefully it is accurate! Just stay positive and do what you can. Sounds like you have one tough little guy there.


----------



## KigerQueen

I would try to save him! There looks to be no tendon damage and hopefully the bone is ok! Jingles heading your way!


----------



## Drifting

Yeah, we're trying Kiger! He really should recover, but will he be sound? We'll have to see. He'll be on stall rest for a long, long time.

He did slice up some of his tendon, and an artery, and some muscle. All that white on the cleaned up picture is bone. Bah.. Horses.. BABIES.


----------



## CLaPorte432

oh good lord! major jingles for you and Stryder. 

Holy goodness...I dont even know what to say.

How is his mental status? Getting shocked over and over and over is such a horrid thing to think about. Geeze.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

He seemed fine once he settled. Hungry, but he's always hungry. He really hates to be in a stall so it will take him awhile to settle down for stall rest. I'll need to rotate toys for him. 

He was funny when he got bandaged. He kept lifting his leg and trying to shake it off.

His buddy Sammy is calling and calling for him.  He doesn't know why I didn't bring him back.


----------



## Yogiwick

Drifting said:


> Yeah, we're trying Kiger! He really should recover, but will he be sound? We'll have to see. He'll be on stall rest for a long, long time.
> 
> He did slice up some of his tendon, and an artery, and some muscle. All that white on the cleaned up picture is bone. Bah.. Horses.. BABIES.


 My horse took off the front of his leg from the hock to the fetlock. Not as deep as this but a much larger area. He is completely sound. I would worried about the ripped tendon, but he is young and healthy and putting weight on it already. My dog (also accident prone) has a severed tendon in his front leg. He has a permanent _mechanical_ lameness. Even if he isn't completely sound, he could still be mostly sound and a good trail horse, or worst case, pasture buddy. No use in worrying at this point. He is putting weight and seems relatively unphased. Just take it slow.


----------



## Northernstar

Prayers for Stryder coming from N MI!! I finally smiled through tear-filled eyes when I saw the photo of him eating hay with his bandage on....Amazing how we tend to hold our breath, cry, and smile on this forum while learning of one another's horse troubles as if they're our very own. It must be love. Give your boy an extra big hug from us tonight


----------



## tinyliny

he's a beautiful horse, and the wound looks like it will heal. your pocket book will recoup. Wishing you all the best , and a trouble-free recovery.


----------



## Merlot

Thank goodness you found him when you did. It is amazing how these leg injuries heal. One of ours got put through a fence with a very similar, worse actually injury and is now totally sound and being ridden (6 months down the track)! Could not believe how all that flesh grew right back!
Good for you for choosing to go through with the vet bills, I know it's a very hard choice sometimes.
And I just have to say, YOGIWICK, you are a hero - you are the only other person I've heard of who loves their sheep enough to spend that much on them!!! Kudos to you


----------



## littrella

Big jingles for the poor boy


----------



## 4horses

My mare did that when the fence was off. I came out that morning to find her hobbled on both back legs. 

Lucky for both of us, she just stood there and waited to be rescued! No harm done except for some hair loss. Didn't even swell up. 

This really makes me question the use of electric fencing. How safe is it really? I had my mare bolt through the fencing one time, it all came down and there was no damage done. Other than that she did get a couple of shocks! 

Good luck! I hope he heals up and is sound for you!


----------



## Drifting

Thanks for all the good luck wishes guys! Crossing fingers that he doesn't have any complications or need sequestrum surgery. That's my big worry right now.


----------



## KigerQueen

The main thing i would worry about is proud flesh. My friends mare severed an artery on her rear legs (of course she waits until she is in foal to hurt herself). As she put it "It looked like she had a brain growing out of her leg!". She got something called Proud Flesh Begone, ate away at it and now there is not even a scar.


----------



## EponaLynn

Healing and prayers for the both of you - your poor baby.


----------



## Wild Heart

Oh no, poor baby!
Hugs, jingles, thoughts and prayers being sent over to Stryder and you.

I hope he makes a swift, and successful recovery! Keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## Yogiwick

Merlot said:


> Thank goodness you found him when you did. It is amazing how these leg injuries heal. One of ours got put through a fence with a very similar, worse actually injury and is now totally sound and being ridden (6 months down the track)! Could not believe how all that flesh grew right back!
> Good for you for choosing to go through with the vet bills, I know it's a very hard choice sometimes.
> And I just have to say, YOGIWICK, you are a hero - you are the only other person I've heard of who loves their sheep enough to spend that much on them!!! Kudos to you


 lol yeah... they are all pets  Not just "livestock" to me. They know it too:
imgur: the simple image sharer (sleeping lamb and turtle) How can you think otherwise?

If you have the money and the animal is young and healthy and has a reasonable chance of recovery I think you should always go for it. Maybe not the same story for an older ill animal, but it is heartbreaking to put down a healthy baby. I think they deserve a chance.


----------



## Yogiwick

4horses said:


> My mare did that when the fence was off. I came out that morning to find her hobbled on both back legs.
> 
> Lucky for both of us, she just stood there and waited to be rescued! No harm done except for some hair loss. Didn't even swell up.
> 
> This really makes me question the use of electric fencing. How safe is it really? I had my mare bolt through the fencing one time, it all came down and there was no damage done. Other than that she did get a couple of shocks!
> 
> Good luck! I hope he heals up and is sound for you!


I use electric mesh (tape) and am happy with it. It is easier to see and has more give/break and won't cut the way a thin strand will. I haven't had an issue and they all respect it. I know electric strands are popular though.


----------



## smrobs

Poor Stryder! Super jingles headed his way.

FWIW, I really believe that this thread is worth reading by everyone who has a horse that gets a similar injury.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/phoenix-had-accident-graphic-contents-66017/


----------



## xxdanioo

Apps! They are so bad! Same leg Walter hurt himself on last March! Walter went straight to the bone, through muscle and tendon. He healed up, and then we had to go back in to remove a bone chip. Now he has a tiny bump on his leg, and you can see where they went in for the bone chip. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/now-what-did-you-do-**graphic-155709/

That's our thread. 

I will have Stryder in my thoughts every day. Make sure you follow vet orders, and keep us updated  If you need anyone to talk to shoot me a message.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

Sorry to hear about your horse. Healthy horses heal remarkably well and with some TLC and time he should be fine. I understand about finances but the photos (though bad) show a pretty clean wound (esp the after pic) with no bone discolouration. (of course time can be evidence revealing). I have seen worse that healed pretty well (with close supervision and care) and no surgery needed. He will probably have a scar though which can be a bummer if he's a show prospect. Some horses like some ppl are just accident prone, no one can explain it. Perhaps he will out grow it. We can only hope.

Most of the electric fences I have been around usualy short out if they touch the ground. (grounded out) or diminish greatly in electricity depending on the voltage. Horses are sensitive to electricity. If he was getting royaly shocked he would have done by far more damage than just tearing up his leg. So I wouldnt worry to much in that respect.


----------



## JCnGrace

The herd here at Thunder Valley is sending Stryder vibes to get well soon.


----------



## anndankev

Add bunches of jingles from me. 

He doesn't look like Elwood overall, but something about his butt spots has always reminded me of Elwood.


----------



## Drifting

Thank's guys.


----------



## egrogan

Just saw this and wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Zexious

Poor Stryder D: That looks absolutely awful... Keep us updated ;-;

Jingle, jingle...


----------



## Drifting

Got off the phone with the vet, his wound looked nice and clean though it soaked the bandage through. The only question they have is how much damage he did to the bone, but we won't know that for awhile. Hopefully he can come home on Friday, should find out Thursday. They're giving him slow release antibiotics and she wants to be able to put him on oral ones before he leaves.

I may go visit him tomorrow or Christmas, give him some candy canes and brush him down some. I just ordered cases of gauze, vet wrap, and 4x4 squares so that should be here by the weekend. 

I need toy idea's for his stall. I figure jolly ball, a 2 liter with a rope on the end that he can wave around.. Maybe a busy station. Definitely going to drag out my slow-feeder hay net.


----------



## frlsgirl

Poor little man - sending hugs and prayers from Oklahoma.


----------



## beau159

Poor guy. 

I've had more than my fair share of injuries over the last few years. 

Hope your guy heals up!


----------



## Endiku

maybe those nibble balls? Of course he may eat them too fast...I bought one for Kenzie thinking it would last her a week or so, and it disappeared in an HOUR. lol!


----------



## EliRose

Jingles for your young man! Poor Stryder


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Oh my that is awful! Poor baby, I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sorry to hear of this accident to your lovely horse. Hope it all comes right real fast.


----------



## greentree

Praying for Stryder! I bet he will heal right up....he is in great hands!

Nancy


----------



## TruckingCowgirl

Sorry to hear that happened. All my hopes go out to him to feel better and heal quickly.


----------



## Northernstar

Maybe a Jolly Apple? I think there's 3 different inserts for them, (I have one that I fill with only the Himalayan salt) but that will give him something 'new' each time he licks the previous one away.  * Bought mine @ Tractor Supply


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

Those Jolly apples are great for horses that like to play or are inquizitive.


----------



## JCnGrace

Mine aren't used to staying in stalls either so if one does have to I'll bring a buddy in. Then I have 2 mildly unhappy horses vs one totally po'd one trying to break out anyway it can.


----------



## KigerQueen

Lol my mare LOVES her stall. IDK whats wrong with her lol. She has been known to walk into the barn by herself and walk into her stall and just stay in there -_-'. Im waiting for her to shut the door behind her lol!


----------



## New_image

Poor little guy, praying for a quick recovery!


----------



## EliRose

KigerQueen said:


> Lol my mare LOVES her stall. IDK whats wrong with her lol. She has been known to walk into the barn by herself and walk into her stall and just stay in there -_-'. Im waiting for her to shut the door behind her lol!


Sounds like my trainer's prissy Grand Prix gelding, lol! He gets MAD if he's left outside for more than a few hours. I actually have video of him going nuts in the round pen after I took in my old lease horse. He's also able (and has) to jump out of the round pen, so if he freaks we just bring him in so he doesn't hurt himself.


----------



## womack29

Wishing him the best
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

I went to visit him today and shove a bunch of candy canes down his throat.

Here are some pictures.. I should mention I also made him dress up. He's lucky I didn't have more decorations. 


























^ Duck lips.. He wanted candy canes ^
























No pictures of the wound. I'm suppose to go up Thursday and see how they wrap it and see what it looks like. coming home on Friday.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

I loved the photos, they made me laugh. He seems to be rather a character.


----------



## Drifting

That he is, Mr. Personality


----------



## Yogiwick

I'm gonna say that he's gonna be just fine


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm thinking he's enjoying all the extra attention he's getting. You best hope he doesn't start injuring himself on purpose. I have a friend who used to have a gelding that would hurt himself every time we had a ride planned. We all swore he knew what he was doing. 

I always think an animal or even a person with a good attitude seems to heal faster and better.


----------



## stevenson

oh, poor baby. It should heal up . I have used Vetercyn and it really does work well. I have used it on dogs and horses. My old horse Franki (RIP 2 weeks ago) had sleeved his leg and I cleaned and medicated and wrapped the leg and it healed fine. I did some antibiotic shots to help his immune system. 
Good luck.


----------



## KigerQueen

LOL that last pic he looks horrified XD! "WHAT IS THIS STUFF YOU PUT ON ME!" :rofl:


----------



## Drifting

KigerQueen said:


> LOL that last pic he looks horrified XD! "WHAT IS THIS STUFF YOU PUT ON ME!" :rofl:


LOL I know! He's an expressive beast sometimes.


----------



## GreenBackJack

Those are awesome pictures! What a wonderful thing to see Christmas morning! 
I'm so happy to see him looking so good. Hard as it was, you did the right thing and you won't regret it. He looks like a fantastic horse and he sure is a good looking boy! I just love appys, so much personality and intelligence wrapped up in their stubborn, infuriating little hides. LOL


----------



## egrogan

Drifting said:


> .


"What is this appy eating monster you've attacked me with mom?!?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom

Omg that's so adorable!! My 9 year old just had a fit over him!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

KigerQueen said:


> Lol my mare LOVES her stall. IDK whats wrong with her lol. She has been known to walk into the barn by herself and walk into her stall and just stay in there -_-'. Im waiting for her to shut the door behind her lol!


My mare does shut the door behind her! 
She walks herself right to her stall, pushes her gate open then heads in, turns around, whips it shut and nickers.


----------



## KigerQueen

I need to teach my mare that trick! Then I could focus on chasing down BOs TB XD!


----------



## Drifting

Here's a picture of the injury the vet sent me. You can see the flap of skin/tissue; he got the fence below that and tore a lot away from the bone.

They want to keep him longer, for a month. My friend and I are going to go talk to them and see what they're doing that we can't do. We're familiar with bandaging these type of wounds, just depends on how often they expect to have to come out.


----------



## Endiku

It would appear that he is less worried about his nasty wound than we are! LOL. Love the huge eyed Christmas picture...you can definitely tell exactly what he thinks of his decorations xD


----------



## greentree

Yikes, a month at the vet? I can't even imagine. Sorry. I hope you can figure out how to get him home!

Best wishes,
Nancy


----------



## thatkrayz

Is it normal to not stitch a wound like that? Sorry, I've never had to deal with something so drastic. I would have just imagined that stitches would have been included? Or would that only be in a human injury?


----------



## morganarab94

Poor guy! Lots of prayers and jingles coming his way!


----------



## Sharpie

Stitching anything on a horse's leg is 50/50 at best- they tend to swell so terribly that the stitches pull out/through the skin and then you have something even more mangled at the end of it to deal with and an even bigger loss of skin you've got to heal and grow back. Add that to the wound being infected as it's hours from when it happened to the point when the vet is looking at it, stitching it closed usually fails on horse legs unless it's really neat cut that is also really fresh. 

It sounds like the wire ran down the bone under the skin and flesh on this guy's leg too. Stitch that closed and all that area where it's not attached under the skin turns into a big old pocket of infection that could result in losing the leg and thereby the horse. It looks like it's starting to take off and heal, which is great!


----------



## Drifting

the Vet wanted to attempt to stitch it but I told her no. I doubt they would stay in, and like Sharpie said the fence strand went down underneath the tissue. It'd be a waste of money and the last thing I need to do is spend more money when this is more than expensive enough.

Was going to go up today but the Vet who's been treating him is off, so we're going up tomorrow morning. They're bandaging every other day, so today wasn't a bandage day either.

They do want to keep him for a month but I'm not really thrilled with that idea. I'm thinking maybe until they're done with the IM/IV antibotics (I don't know which one it is they're giving. Just that they're giving two different kinds.) I wasn't really re-assured when the other vet today said "Well I've never really dealt with an injury that had that much bone exposed.." But it does look like some granulated tissue is starting, so at least there's that.

He'll be home eventually, we have his stall ready and bedded down with straw and a few toys hanging around.


----------



## xxdanioo

Yes find out why they want to keep him so long.. the vet felt I was capable of taking care of Walter's leg. It's a pretty similar injury it appears. I cleaned it everyday with a bucket of warm water and betadine, wore gloves, used new sponges, etc. to keep from spreading old germs. The supplied me with the dermagel to apply, and when proud flesh occurred, the hydro cortisone cream. The biggest problem we had was his boredom in the stall. He went for a lot of walks with the BO. 

The first week I had to administer penicillin myself as well. The biggest thing to watch for will be bone chips, and they will be able to xray the leg further into healing to see if anything has come off the bone. Is he moving around on the leg okay?


----------



## Drifting

He's got a little hitch to his step but yes he's walking and standing on it. Personally I think they're not use to dealing with an injury like this, at least the Vet that is treating it isn't. It's a company of 3 different ones, so I'd assume the owner and lead Vet is. But we're going to talk to them tomorrow, my BO had a horse with a similar injury several years ago and is familiar with how to bandage it so we're not worried about that. 

Bone chips do concern me, I'd rather bring him home and save the money for a possible sequestrum then keep him there just so they can 'keep an eye on it.'


----------



## xxdanioo

Drifting said:


> He's got a little hitch to his step but yes he's walking and standing on it. Personally I think they're not use to dealing with an injury like this, at least the Vet that is treating it isn't. It's a company of 3 different ones, so I'd assume the owner and lead Vet is. But we're going to talk to them tomorrow, my BO had a horse with a similar injury several years ago and is familiar with how to bandage it so we're not worried about that.
> 
> Bone chips do concern me, I'd rather bring him home and save the money for a possible sequestrum then keep him there just so they can 'keep an eye on it.'


We didn't know there was a bone chip until June. Leg was healing perfectly, and then it wasn't making any more progress, had a pouch, and was icky. xrayed, and there it was. It was sitting vertically to the bone. The vet said we can wait and see if it works itself out, or go and take it out. It was about $300 or so to remove the chip.


----------



## Desperado

i learned a long time ago the saying 'its a long way from the heart' and i have found that to be true many many times sometimes the worst looking cut youve ever seen heals super quick.....i always keep them clean and use my iodine and corona cream stays handy cuz it does the job and keeps the flesh supple and healthy! glad he's ok


----------



## xxdanioo

OH BTW the facebook page Appaloosa Horses had a picture of your boy on it the other day! I was like "Hey! I know that appy!"


----------



## Drifting

Yes! I saw that. It was his May photo from a shoot at the barn I board at, his poor tail. I don't know why that chose -that- picture.


----------



## xxdanioo

Drifting said:


> Yes! I saw that. It was his May photo from a shoot at the barn I board at, his poor tail. I don't know why that chose -that- picture.


haha the classic appy tail  He looked very nice though.


----------



## Hunter65

Oh wow. I hope he comes home soon. All the best wishes and jingles going your way!!!

I got an Uncle Jimmies hanging ball for Hunter when he was on 6 weeks stall rest last year. It was pretty funny and made a mess of his face but it kept him occupied.

Uncle Jimmy's Brand Products

Here is Hunter playing with - we did hang it higher.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151409594253080&saved


----------



## Drifting

Went up and saw Stryder today. His wound is looking much better, there's still a lot of bone showing under the flap of skin but we watched the Vet treat it and both me and my BO feel comfortable flushing and bandaging, so we'll be bringing him home Monday after they bandage again.










Twitchy face.








First time bandaging without sedation. He stood still for most of it, then they had to twitch him to clean under the skin.




















I was much happier with how it looked, compared to the pic the vet texted me yesterday (which must have been from Tuesday.)

long necked, chunky, spotted boy










Anyone know a good alternative to neosporin? I need something in bigger quantities or I'll be going through tubes of the store-brand stuff like candy.


----------



## Drifting

and one more. I was trying to explain to him how much he was costing me.











The vets recommended a padded stall for the rest of his life (it was a joke, they've seen him a bit this year.)


----------



## Desperado

Drifting said:


> Went up and saw Stryder today. His wound is looking much better, there's still a lot of bone showing under the flap of skin but we watched the Vet treat it and both me and my BO feel comfortable flushing and bandaging, so we'll be bringing him home Monday after they bandage again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitchy face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time bandaging without sedation. He stood still for most of it, then they had to twitch him to clean under the skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was much happier with how it looked, compared to the pic the vet texted me yesterday (which must have been from Tuesday.)
> 
> long necked, chunky, spotted boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know a good alternative to neosporin? I need something in bigger quantities or I'll be going through tubes of the store-brand stuff like candy.


 
just keep it clean with soap and water and spay with Vetericyn once a day and it should heal up fine. after it heals and youve got a good scab on it get you some Lime (just like they use at the ballparks) make a little paste and rub it on and around the wound, if there is any pus or anything there it will pull it from the wound and he will heal a lot faster!! after a few days of that just put some Corona cream on it a few times a week and let him go!!


----------



## Drifting

Vetericyn may work for when the bone is covered, but I want an ointment or cream to keep the bone wet while it's bandaged and I don't think a spray will do that. at least not without immediately soaking the gauze.


----------



## Desperado

have you thought about Bactrin?


----------



## Desperado

silvadeen would be ideal if you could get some


----------



## Drifting

Dollar tree has the triple antibotic ointment for a dollar a tube, that's not horrible. Wish it came in jars.


----------



## egrogan

Drifting said:


> Dollar tree has the triple antibotic ointment for a dollar a tube, that's not horrible. Wish it came in jars.


I was going to mention this as a potential option-I bought a ton of it when my mare had thrush last year (making Pete's Goo with it). I wasn't sure if it would be practical for the length of time you'll need it, but it might help until you get a better suggestions. There has to be a bulk option.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Isn't silvadeen for burns?


----------



## Drifting

What about Steril Saline Solution? I usually just use the Saline in the big bottles in the eye-wash section. Is there that much difference in that, vs. the Steril stuff? I could buy bags of it from the Vet, but I'd like other options.

and thank you egrogan, I wish they came in jars. But I'm only going to be using 2-3 tubes a week, so at 12-15 dollars (plus tax) a month, that's not horrible.


----------



## Northernstar

I have a good 'horsey version' of Neosporin called *TRI Care* (made by Farnam & sold at Tractor Supply) - Triple action wound treatment : "1) Aids in would cleansing 2) Helps prevent infection 3) Aids in pain relief. Comes in a 4 oz. tube and is a _very_ thick ointment, so it goes a long way. Not over-the-top expensive either. Love the photos and glad you're able to bring him home Monday! Looks like he's being a good patient, and truly remorseful when he saw that bill


----------



## Drifting

Northernstar they're letting him walk all over them! He was grabbing the guy's sleeve and pulling on it, and pushing him around, then he let him eat hay out of a hay bale in an aisle. I was standing there trying to bite my tongue as all my training on his 'respect space' went down the tube.

I'll look into TRI Care too, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

DO NOT USE CORONA on a wound like this. It is not water soluable and is thick and will not allow the wound to breath efficiently enough to encrouage healing. Light wounds yes but not like this one. Bacitracin, triple antibiotic ointments are light in nature and wash off ten times easier than corona and absorbs into the skin better. It will keep the skin soft to encourage tissue growth. When I worked at Lanes End here in KY the vets made up a triple antibiotic ointment in bulk size "vats" (large jars) It was simply called "triple anitbiotic oinment". A weanling went through the fence and nailed his leg (several stiches 15 I beleive) and Vetrimycin spray was used in conjuction of the ointment and oral medications. The leg was wraped with a double padding and was mildly pressurized (not tight like your trying to control bleeding) to thwart exessive swelling. OF course this was highly monitored and the only time he realy swelled was when we began to remove the bandage after the surture healed. The leg was bandaged for so long that the body had to reaclimate itself to the "support" of the bandage and the swelling went down on its own. THe swelling was not severe and usualy excessive swelling goes with lots of truama to tissues and surrounding tissues and INFECTION. Also compromised lymph systems, to tightly bandaging and lack of movment can create swelling.

The wound is looking good, no infection (or very minimal) your beginning to see healthy granulated tissue beginning to cover the area, no excessive swelling, no discolouration (other than nomal) to the bone (like turing brownish maroon or black).......he seems to be on the road to recovery. It will take time, TLC and alot of monitoring. I have seen and treated by far worse than what your horse has suffered. But like with any wound (no matter how large or small) can turn ugly quickly. I dont see why you cannot care for this yourself with proper training. Keep in touch with your Vet. 

Look into Equaide: I have seen the most rotten of wounds turn around to practicle miracles with this stuff and though expensive a little will go a long way. I saw a horse with a degloved leg (3 inches all the way around) that was looking rather tragic do a 180 with this. I t can be used bandaged or unbandaged. I have photoed sequenced pictures of a nasty wound that would not heal and was turning ugly with proud flesh. I will try to to post them if intrested. 

www.Equaide.com

Its not just for proud flesh. Something to think about anyways. 

Silvaderm though used mostly on burns will work with certain wounds. it encourages tissue rejuvination.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

To add: 
Your Vet should be able to make up a saline "wash". ask about Saline sol. with an antibiotic infused in it. It usualy does not cost that much and you can purchase it in liters. The key is to encouage tissue rejuvination (growth) and detergents or harsh cleaners can hinder that. Stay away from peroxide (excpet when wound is brand new) for peroxide can hinder new tissue growth greatly. Alot of your Betadines (esp WASHES) are to harsh for such wounds as the one your dealing iwth but Vets have a Batadine solution that is less invasive. Nolvasan is often used, usualy as a diluted sol. and is of medium cost (the Generic formula is just as good and a little lighter on the wallet). Novasan makes a great oinment but it can be costly. There is another ointment (by Vet only) but I cannot remember the name of it to save my soul at this momment but its a bit pricey also. It contains Gentimycin in it. 

Tri care....if my memory serves me well is made by Kinetic Technologies and anything made by Kinetic Tech. is usualy a pretty decent product. The oinment is not like Corona, its easily absorbed and much easier to clean off and less hassle to use.


----------



## Desperado

ZaneyZanne123 said:


> DO NOT USE CORONA on a wound like this.
> Silvaderm though used mostly on burns will work with certain wounds. it encourages tissue rejuvination.


 
you obviously dont have a clue about what youre typing....i told her to put it on the wound after healing so the skin would be soft and supple....and silvadine WORKS WELL ON CUTS or any type of wound know it all.....i was stabbed almost all the way thru my leg 4 years ago and guess what cream was put in it all the way down to the bottom of my wound???? yeah you guessed it Silvadene 

Use the Corona Cream like i said it works dont let a non-believer tell you other wise lol


----------



## xxdanioo

Ask your vet about dermagel. Healing Wounds in Pets and Animals

We used it from day 1, provided by my vet.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Sending jingles - poor guy.


----------



## smrobs

Wow, it's looking so much better already! Nice to see that the skin is starting to close in.


----------



## Hunter65

Drifting said:


> and one more. I was trying to explain to him how much he was costing me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vets recommended a padded stall for the rest of his life (it was a joke, they've seen him a bit this year.)


Haha I had a pony like that. He is now someone else's vet bill. What a cutie your guy is!


----------



## Drifting

He's home! One of the Barn managers at the Vet's stable walked him right into the trailer, then proceeded to pull out a handful of peppermints and handed them to me saying that Stryder really likes them. Now I know why he was trying to get in the guys pockets earlier. 










He settled in and started eating hay. I need a lickit for the treat ball hanging, he was using it to scratch his head with. 

Here's a shot of the wound, we had the vet do one more re-wrap before he left. It's amazing how fast tissue can grow.


----------



## Yogiwick

Looking good!


----------



## GreenBackJack

That's awesome!! 
Yea!
So happy to see him home and he looks really good!
(Although I do not envy you one bit. Just getting through 4 months of rehabbing one darn horse then another. Ugh!) 
Continue to keep us updated on his progress. You just know we're all checking in on the little guy daily. hehe


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

Desperado said:


> you obviously dont have a clue about what youre typing....i told her to put it on the wound after healing so the skin would be soft and supple....and silvadine WORKS WELL ON CUTS or any type of wound know it all.....i was stabbed almost all the way thru my leg 4 years ago and guess what cream was put in it all the way down to the bottom of my wound???? yeah you guessed it Silvadene
> 
> Use the Corona Cream like i said it works dont let a non-believer tell you other wise lol


 

I stand by my words. 30 years experience and 2 degrees in the field tell me I know EXACTLY what I am typing about about. 

I dont recall saying that Silverderm (aka Silvadeen, aka silvaderm...etc) would not work on wounds and I belive I said Certain wounds. I did not specify nor state that this could NOT be used on this partiulcar wound. I simply stated that Silvaderm is often used on burns and Certain wounds. Thats it nothing more. If you read more into it than that, then why are you fussing at me? Your rudeness was DEFINATLY uncalled for here. 

Did you use lime on your wound????? Lime sucks the life out of rejuvinating tissue drying new skin cells up. Regardless of stage of the wound. Lime is a OLD time way of drying up weepy wounds and often creates more problems than not. Not to mention the scar tissue that will be left behind. Lime has its uses but in a very limited way. This is the 21st century not the 18th. 

As for Corona>>>>> superficial wounds, scrapes, minor hoof wounds, mild abrasions, dings and boo boos. I never stated I disliked Corona.


----------



## flytobecat

Poor Stryder! It looks like he's making progress though. Sending prayers and healing vibes your way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

Here is the jist of the story on this wound. I was caused by the horse stepping on a fire ring which flipped up and cut the horse on the hock. The wound was treated with conventional (and not so conventional) methods with little progress. At witts end to thwart the proudflesh showing up the owner began to reseach for products that got rid of Proudflesh (without having to go to a Vet). She ran across Equaide and began to try it. I was working at a large feed store as an Equine Specialist and Livestock department head when she approached me about this product. I aksed her to take photos of the progress and show them to me. Ok, if any one knows me at all they will know how hard it is to impress me. a little after the first week she showed me a photo and well Ok the wound looked considerably better, I was very intrested.

(10 days) The wound is smaller, level with the skin edge, no longer weepy and much healthier. No bandaging was used.









4 days later (before cleaning)









Several days after last treatment.










I was impressed. I called the makers of the product and had a long discussion with them and ordered a first time sellers trial kit. I could not keep the stuff nt he shelf. I sold it to a customer in Maryland (we were the closest dealers of the medicine) and had it special shipped to them. I sold it to a guy who had a cow with a wound on its leg that wound not heal (after a month of treatment including Vet treatments) and he came back to keep some on hand. I sold it to a person who had a nasty degloving on his racking horse (a whole other horrid story and just plan stubborn ignorance played in that role) and though the horse had a nasty scar this product greatly increased the progress of healing by 10 fold. Its not just for proudflesh, but for a variety of wounds (esp leg wounds). And when its used on new wounds in the beinning it keeps proudlfesh from getting nasty. It creates a barrier and thwarts excessive ganulated tissue from forming. (granulated tissue is normal and nessesary to close up wounds but sometimes it goes haywire and you get proudflesh. Proudflesh is primarily seen on lower leg wounds.)

I have tired and tried and tried to find negative results from this product and have turned up empty.... so far. I could not keep the product on the shelves at the store. Its a little pricey at first but like I have said a little goes a long way. Its just something to think about and research on your own if you so choose. 

The above wound is AFTER (3 weeks old) proudflesh had taken hold with a little infection. I have seen results from rather new wounds BEFORE proudflesh and again I was impressed. The ending results was a small scar the size of my pinky nail.


----------



## stevenson

his leg looks so much better, it looks to be healing nicely. hopefully the bone chip wont be a big problem. Be sure to compare tube size on antibiotic ointments, and you could ask the Vet for a tub of it, and compare prices. i have used Vetercyin but on flesh wounds, never having to keep a bone moist. Goo luck and hope the healing continues quickly.


----------



## KigerQueen

Can you pm me a link to that product? My friend has a tb with proud flesh making his legs 3 times it size The vet comes out to cut it every week but its not really doing much for it (its been like this for 6 months).


----------



## Drifting

Kiger I found it by googling it  the website comes right up..

And thanks everyone, I am so glad he's home. Now I can scratch his fuzzy not-so-baby butt anymore whenever I want  Well, whenever I go to the barn, which is daily anyways.


----------



## Critter sitter

I would Get Doc underwoods and start using that Yesterday


----------



## Drifting

Thanks, I think the bone has to be covered before I can start using Underwoods. I was debating trying it


----------



## Desperado

ZaneyZanne123 said:


> I stand by my words. 30 years experience and 2 degrees in the field tell me I know EXACTLY what I am typing about about.
> 
> I dont recall saying that Silverderm (aka Silvadeen, aka silvaderm...etc) would not work on wounds and I belive I said Certain wounds. I did not specify nor state that this could NOT be used on this partiulcar wound. I simply stated that Silvaderm is often used on burns and Certain wounds. Thats it nothing more. If you read more into it than that, then why are you fussing at me? Your rudeness was DEFINATLY uncalled for here.
> 
> Did you use lime on your wound????? Lime sucks the life out of rejuvinating tissue drying new skin cells up. Regardless of stage of the wound. Lime is a OLD time way of drying up weepy wounds and often creates more problems than not. Not to mention the scar tissue that will be left behind. Lime has its uses but in a very limited way. This is the 21st century not the 18th.
> 
> As for Corona>>>>> superficial wounds, scrapes, minor hoof wounds, mild abrasions, dings and boo boos. I never stated I disliked Corona.


 
thats not how your post came across to me and another who will remain un-mentioned. Lime may very well be an 'old way' but it is still a good way so stop trying to scare people out of not using it! We have used it here on the Ranch for ever and its an excellent way to draw out the pus or infection that is in the wound which Increases healing time! go back and read my first post the one you quoted and you will not see where i said to apply Corona to an open wound, i said to put it on a couple a times a week after the wound is healed. i dont mind hearing or reading another opinion but when i run into someone who says dont do this or that and tries to overide what somebody else has to say i call it like i see it and will continue to do so!


----------



## smrobs

Guys, really. Get over yourselves. This thread is about Stryder and his progress, not a contest over who knows more about treating wounds.

If you think you have helpful information, then _share_ it, don't beat everyone over the head with it.

Thank you.


----------



## Desperado

i agree!


----------



## Endiku

I can't believe how quickly the tissue is growing. Whatever you're doing, its working great. Keep up the good work!

I'm still of the opinion that he's going to be completely fine when this is all over with. Appies are tough cookies and Stryder is too darned cute not to be ok!

Still sending healing thoughts your way. Coming from a former-owner of the queen-of-clutz herself, I can at least semi relate! I can't imagine doing all of that bandaging though...Kenzie's ear wasn't bandagable. (new word. hehe) 

I don't see why using the store-bought saline solution wouldn't work for him. Its sterile and I've used it on injuries and on myself for years without a problem. You could always ask your vet though if you aren't sure.


----------



## flytobecat

Please keep us updated on his progress. He's such a cute little thing.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

Desperado said:


> thats not how your post came across to me and another who will remain un-mentioned. Lime may very well be an 'old way' but it is still a good way so stop trying to scare people out of not using it! We have used it here on the Ranch for ever and its an excellent way to draw out the pus or infection that is in the wound which Increases healing time! go back and read my first post the one you quoted and you will not see where i said to apply Corona to an open wound, i said to put it on a couple a times a week after the wound is healed. i dont mind hearing or reading another opinion but when i run into someone who says dont do this or that and tries to overide what somebody else has to say i call it like i see it and will continue to do so!
> 
> 
> 
> To get back to the REAL topic here. What ever you choose I do hope Stryder continues to heal and keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Drifting

First bandage change at home. 









The bandage had slid down a bit over night, so hopefully it will stay better this time. This is before we cleaned it. Need my BO to txt me the pic she took after we cleaned it.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Already looks so much better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Oh, yeah! Looking great. Nice pink tissue regrowth, the gap is filling in, wound looks healthy and there's not much swelling.

He'll heal up just fine. Probably have a scar but scars give a horse character :wink:.


----------



## Sharpie

That looks awesome for such a short period of time!


----------



## Desperado

what type of medicated cream did you end up using, bactarin or more neosporin?


----------



## Yogiwick

Wow, that is an awesome before pic! Looks like an after and 2 weeks later pic!  Keep it up Stryder!


----------



## Endiku

Looking great!

I can't get over how cute he is, or how solid he is getting. Even before his injury I've had a "Stryder Radar", watching him progress from the teeny little weanling to this big hunk of gorgeous. Slightly off topic, but do you know how tall he is? I'm loving the way he is filling out, and I do believe he's converted me to liking appies...lol!


----------



## Hunter65

Wow looking fabulous. So fast too. Horses have an amazing healing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

Desperado, I'm using generic triple antibotic right now

Endiku, I think he's about 14.2 at the shoulder right now, I need to measure him again. I love his head, it's like a stuffed animals LoL. He's definitely filling out and growing wider as he gets taller, he almost doesn't look like an awkward baby anymore!


----------



## flytobecat

It looks great. Lots of tissue growth. Is the bone still exposed? I can't tell in the picture.


----------



## Drifting

The bone has some exposure under some skin he sawed away from it, it's hard to see until we clean and the flap moves. That tissue's starting to grow there too though, so hopefully it'll be covered soon.


----------



## GreenBackJack

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wave:Just wanted to drop by and do a little Happy Dance for Stryder...I'm wearing jingles by the way. hehe

He looks fantastic!


----------



## xxdanioo

Drifting said:


> First bandage change at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bandage had slid down a bit over night, so hopefully it will stay better this time. This is before we cleaned it. Need my BO to txt me the pic she took after we cleaned it.



Being where it is the wrap will probably slip down every night lol. Between the cream on it, and swelling going down its hard to combat slippage. Also, not sure if Stryder lays down to sleep, but I know Walter did, and does, and it didn't help keep it up either. 

Leg is looking good! Before long the bone will be covered, and you'll worry will be pesky proud flesh!  Keep the pictures coming. Love watching the healing process. 

BTW does he like his likit??


----------



## GreenBackJack

xxdanioo said:


> Being where it is the wrap will probably slip down every night lol. Between the cream on it, and swelling going down its hard to combat slippage..


I recently had one of my boys with a scrape just below the knee that needed bandaging. Of course the bandage slipped without fail. grr. Finally we just started to wrap above the knee which kept it from slipping down and kept the bandage where he actually needed it and not on his darned ankle! LOL


----------



## KigerQueen

How do you keep his bandage from slipping?


----------



## xxdanioo

GreenBackJack said:


> I recently had one of my boys with a scrape just below the knee that needed bandaging. Of course the bandage slipped without fail. grr. Finally we just started to wrap above the knee which kept it from slipping down and kept the bandage where he actually needed it and not on his darned ankle! LOL


Oh I tried everything! Darn standing wrap wouldn't stay up. I would wrap the leg, then throw on the quilt and standing wrap, higher than it should be, started the wrap at the bottom, hoping it wouldn't loosen too much, and I tried a few times to wrap criss-cross over his hock with vet wrap over the standing wrap to try and hold it up. Nope! I got to a point where it was minimal slippage, but, still annoying. 

Oh, he also hates to have that leg wrapped now, even though the wound is gone.. big baby! He holds it up for me haha.


----------



## tayloranngenevieve

So glad to see all the progress this guy has made!!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Drifting

This is going to be a long thread. It already is, but I can definitely see it getting much, much longer.

xxdanioo he ignores his likit thing. He just likes to use the string to scratch behind his ear -.-; He likes the rock salt better.

So Bandage change today! Here's the wound, looking a bit angry to my eyes but new tissue is good.

First, licking the wall while getting his bandage changed. He's so mouthy.









The wound Before cleaning









after it's been flushed out with saline










Stryder helps hold things









and getting a bandage change is SO HARD, he has to take a nap. Though it kind of looks like I'm choking him and he's going OMGZ. I promise I just had his itch spot.











My elasticon tape hasn't come in yet so atm we're using duct tape along the top to try to keep the bandage up. <.< It fixes everything.


----------



## KigerQueen

I love his expressions XD!


----------



## egrogan

He does have amazing expressions-surely he's just going to talk to you one of these days, he looks like he has a lot to say 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

egrogan said:


> He does have amazing expressions-surely he's just going to talk to you one of these days, he looks like he has a lot to say
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Just like Mr. Ed.... "Uh, Wilbur, while my leg is healing, how about moving a T.V. set in the barn, buddy boy?"


----------



## Rachel1786

He is adorable and the wound looks to be healing quickly  Hope he continues to get better!
When my mare cut her knee open last year(somehow she got cast in her stall and cut it on the water bucket per/barn owner) I used manuka honey on the wound and it worked great.


----------



## MsLady

The fact that the wound is bleeding is a good thing, it shows good circulation😄😄😄!! That's great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenBackJack

xxdanioo said:


> Oh I tried everything! Darn standing wrap wouldn't stay up. I would wrap the leg, then throw on the quilt and standing wrap, higher than it should be, started the wrap at the bottom, hoping it wouldn't loosen too much, and I tried a few times to wrap criss-cross over his hock with vet wrap over the standing wrap to try and hold it up. Nope! I got to a point where it was minimal slippage, but, still annoying.
> 
> Oh, he also hates to have that leg wrapped now, even though the wound is gone.. big baby! He holds it up for me haha.


 
...have you tried staples?
:shock:
Kidding, I'm just kidding! LOL


----------



## xxdanioo

Walter ignored his likit as well. Gave it to another horse lol. His NAG Bag kept him occupied. 

The wound looks great! Filling in nicely.


----------



## stevenson

It is looking much better ! it is just amazing that they heal so well, when there is basically just skin tendons and bones . maybe you could put some honey on his lickits ? to get him to try it..


----------



## Yogiwick

LOVE that last pic. So cute!!

JW in the "holding stuff pic" it looks like a bump right where the spot is. Like his R hip bone has a spot then right above that there's a spot and immediately where that spot it is poking out.. but it's above his hip?


----------



## Drifting

Yogiwick said:


> LOVE that last pic. So cute!!
> 
> JW in the "holding stuff pic" it looks like a bump right where the spot is. Like his R hip bone has a spot then right above that there's a spot and immediately where that spot it is poking out.. but it's above his hip?


The bump is just hair. The hair on his spots is longer than the rest of his hair.  And we had to push his hip to get him to stop lifting his injured leg while we were cleaning it, so it was ruffled hair.

He's SO BORED being inside, and wanted to go out and play in the snow with everyone else today. He even tried to dress for it with my scarf.










He does need a TV. LoL


----------



## Yogiwick

Glad it's nothing just wanted to check. It really doesn't look like just hair but I'll take your word for it lol.

Poor little guy, you give them something to distract them theyre apt to get too distracted or their board. Does he have someone that can stay in and babysit sometimes? That might help. (though it looks like the stalls are enclosed)


----------



## TimWhit91

We had to wrap a hind leg for 2 1/2 months after a mare sliced her tendon in half and had surgery to reattach it. The elastic wrap tape worked great, we never had slippage, changed the bandage every other day and it always stayed put.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

Elasticon....one of the greatest inventions.


----------



## Drifting

I'm waiting on my Elasticon to come in, I ordered some.. it's taking forever.

Yogiwick no one stays in with him right now during the day, the mares come in around 5pm and go out around 9/10am. He is in the foaling barn so he gets a bigger stall. He doesn't really panic when they leave, he just gets mad and will either kick the stall door for a minute or fling his rock-salt against the wall by the rope (Which is hilarious. Annoying but funny to see.) 

We gave him a traffic cone. He was busy with that for a few hours. We'll rotate toys and hopefully that with a slow-feed bag will keep him occupied. 

He does come out of his stall when we clean it, he gets tied to the end of the barn aisle.. then proceeds to untie himself by pulling the quick release.


----------



## Drifting

Wound cleaning time for Stryder. The vet was here today to look, thankfully she didn't mind coming out on a Sunday. 

Firstly, Stryder's cone. He spends hours with this.









The wound Before cleaning


















and After cleaning. Vet cut a little dead-blood cell stuff away too. and put some steroid cream on the granulated tissue since it's starting to bulge out some.



















We're still waiting on the tissue from underneath that flap to come up, so there's a small hole of bone showing if you push at the skin some. But it's looking good, the vet was pleased. 










Vet will be back out on Friday but so far so good.


----------



## CLaPorte432

It is looking really good! He doesn't look miserable quite yet like some stalled babies. This shows a lot for her personality. 

how is his walking? Does he limp/drag that leg?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

He's just a little bored but the cone really entertains him. Gotta get another toy to rotate. 

He's walking normal. Occasionally he'll take a misstep but otherwise sound on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Drifting said:


> He's just a little bored but the cone really entertains him. Gotta get another toy to rotate.
> 
> He's walking normal. Occasionally he'll take a misstep but otherwise sound on it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is really awesome. I'm glad that you gave him a chance, he really is looking wonderful.


----------



## Northernstar

He looks sooo cute playing with his cone!!! I love it! Here's another idea - I don't remember if there's an indoor in your barn, but while Star was boarded for a little while, there was a horse with a similar injury, and the BO put up portable panels in the farthest end of the arena so he would have his own 'play pen'. He got to see/interact with other horses while boarders were riding/lessons being given, etc... Maybe she'll let you do it? So glad to see his wound healing this well- keep up the good work!


----------



## Drifting

I wish we had an indoor! Unfortunately we don't and the ground is too wet/icy/snowy to be able to put a small pen out anywhere. But the Vet gave me the Ok to hand-graze in a month so we'll be doing that if things keep going good. 


If this had been my other, older gelding, all bets would be off. He's the type that would get aggressive on stall rest, so i'm glad it's Stryder, though I wish it was neither of them. At least this one's more people-friendly and curious.


----------



## Drifting

This is the bane of Stryder's exsistance. The SLOW FEEDER. He gets one lap of alfalfa a night in it, and won't touch his Timmothy/grass mix hay as he tries to figure out how to eat the good stuff. 

He hates the slow feed bag, and it took him forever to figure out how to use it. But it keeps him busy. 

It is his Arch nemesis. 

(ignore the poop/urine stain on his side. he's a pig.)


----------



## Yogiwick

He could care less about his leg.


----------



## Critter sitter

Drifting said:


> Thanks, I think the bone has to be covered before I can start using Underwoods. I was debating trying it


 Call Buddy and talk to him he is the maker of Underwoods He can tell you all you need ... and if you Google Underwoods horse medicine it comes right up.


Good luck and Prayers


----------



## Critter sitter

Drifting said:


> He's just a little bored but the cone really entertains him. Gotta get another toy to rotate.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 If you have TJ max near you they have those exercise balls pretty Cheap like 10-12 bucks My boy is afraid of them but my daughters loves to roll it around.


----------



## paintedpastures

:lol: about the slow feed bags,my horses weren't impressed with their first encounter with them either but they soon learn to be experts at them


----------



## Drifting

Bandage change, Bandage change. It's looking really good today. Lots of yuck stuff to wipe off, but the tissue underneath the flap he peeled off is starting to come in and pushing the ick stuff away

Before cleaning


















and After



















Vet comes out again on Friday to see how it's doing, but I'm happy with it. That cream she put on really helped push down the proud flesh that was forming.

Oh, and a lesson I re-learned. Do not hit your horse - it hurts you more than them. He's very mouthy and I went to whack him when he tried to bite my jacket. I ended up slamming my palm onto the knot of his rope halter, and it hurt  he was like "WHat?" and I was like "Oowwwww". Jerk.


----------



## Northernstar

Looking better as each day goes by! I found myself smiling a little at the top photo...horrendous looking wound, but then if one's eyes veer to the left, quite a mischevous lad in your avatar, as if to say, "Who, me? Why I'd never think of trying such a thing"!


----------



## smrobs

Remarkable progress! I think your biggest worry now will be the proud flesh and keeping it at bay.

Keep it up! :happydance:


----------



## flytobecat

Wow -it's healing so fast.


----------



## Drifting

So it is yet again, BANDAGE CHANGING DAY. 
I'm really proud of how he stands for it. I don't even have to grab his nose when they start poking or wiping on the wound. The vet came out again today and will be out next Friday to help keep an eye on it. Left a tube of steroid cream stuff for proud-flesh.

I'm a bad horse mom, I only got 'before cleaning' pictures. I was distracted.



















Vets were pleased, the bottom flap that had been pulled away from the bone is really tight now, you have to force your finger under it (we didn't, but last sunday you could easily slide your finger in and feel bone.)

This.. is why I was distracted.








^ yes that's a crop in his mouth. 










.. He's so special.


----------



## Northernstar

It's more than obvious that he's _abhorring_ all this attention


----------



## Hunter65

Haha he is quite the character
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen

LMHRO! I love your horse XD!


----------



## egrogan

What a ham
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenBackJack

Oh my goodness!!!
He reminds me of my boy. A total clown! LOL I am SOoooHappy he has you in his little clown corner. What a wonderful little guy you have there. 
happpyHappyAppy


----------



## flytobecat

What a goof! The would looks great.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

He seems to have a good attitude and quite the personality. I laughed at the last picture. THe gloves on the ears are just funny no matter how you look at it. (looks like antlers)

The wound is looking good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## VickiRose

He's awesome! Love the glove ears!


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Just saw this thread for the first time. I'm glad he's healing so well!!!!
It also seems he's got a character about him as wild and beautiful as his colour is lol

I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## smrobs

LOL, he's such a goober!! Looking great


----------



## Drifting

Thanks everyone. He really is being a good sport about this. He stands for his bandage change without being twitched, and doesn't panic when the other horses leave him. Though he may throw a little bucking fit for a moment if he gets mad. I feel bad he's all cooped up, but he did it to himself.

We had another bandage change yesterday, will skip Tuesday cause I have class and the vet's coming Friday, so we'll do Wednesday, then Friday agian. This is what it looked like yesterday.






























and for giggles. This is all of his injuries since I got him as a weanling in August 2012. 

All the leg injuries are on the same leg, and the head injury was just before Thanksgiving. That one got him a few stitches, though he probably could have done without them.

I am now a pro at leg injuries.


----------



## horseluver250

Looks like he is healing nicely. I had a pony years ago that cut her hind leg in that exact same spot, except she also cut 3/4 of the way through the bone. She was at cornell for 2 weeks and was in a cast for quite a while and had to be tied in her stall, then was allowed to be loose her in stall, and finally handwalking. She healed up really well, she has an obvious scar but absolutely no lameness problems. We didn't think she would be rideable again but I went on to game her for quite a few more years.


----------



## Yogiwick

You've got a special little guy there. Too bad he's so accident prone!


----------



## stevenson

that is healing up nicely! keep up the good work ! Hopefully he wont be so accident prone after this !


----------



## smrobs

Sooooo, it's been 4 days....how's the adorable guy doing??


----------



## Drifting

I meant to post pictures yesterday and forgot.  Vet came out to do another check and all looked on track, won't have them back for another 2 weeks. 

Derpy got to go to the other barn, about 25 feet from the one he's in. It was a great adventure, minus the bucking-farting fit when he got outside.











This is pretty much what he does all day when left by himself.









This was Wednesday I think. Darn pictures don't have dates on them.










This was the wound all cleaned up Friday (yesterday). Doing a bandage change every 3 days now instead of every other day. We will see how that goes. We are going to start measuring the opening as we go, so we can see how fast/slow it's closing.










We get to go to shavings now, my BO who's been doing the bandaging (with me holding, handing her stuff) does a great job and nothing's been getting underneath the wrap, so we'll switch to shavings instead of straw. He's disgusting, but it's really bad on straw, we're going through a bale a day.


----------



## mammakatja

I just now ran into this thread so I read the beginning and the recent updates. I'm so glad you decided to give him a chance. I faced the exact same dilemma a year and a half ago when my barrel mare found a hanging strand of barbed wire that was attached about 15 feet apart but the center had come unhooked and was laying on the ground. She stepped over it and spooked, pulling the barbed wire into the back of her hoof, through the heal bulbs and exposing the tendon. It was a horrible looking injury that gaped open with each step. But! She completely recovered. The proud flesh was something I had to keep under control but after this experience, I also learned how important granulated tissue is and was never more happy to see it when it started filling things in. Your boy's progress looks great and to someone who's been there, his current pics look beautiful.  I think he'll make a complete recovery and will probably even grow some hair back. My girl has an ugly gray scar around the back of her hoof but absolutely no lameness. I'm even running her on barrels again. With bell boots, no one knows she had this happen to her. Good job to you!


----------



## Yogiwick

It looks like the flap has completely closed? No more bone?


----------



## stevenson

the bone looks covered, the gap / flap that was at the top of the bone looks to be closed it appears to be slowly shrinking  . He is cute.


----------



## smrobs

He's healing up really quick and that wound is looking wonderful. Really healthy and not too much swelling on the leg. Very nice!


----------



## Drifting

He is healing very quick, vets are much impressed. Though big props to my Barn Owner for her excellent bandage skills. 

There's still a little tiny hole we'd like to see filled in, but as far as we know the bone's covered. Can't pull the flap away anymore.


----------



## Yogiwick

Drifting said:


> He is healing very quick, vets are much impressed. Though big props to my Barn Owner for her excellent bandage skills.
> 
> There's still a little tiny hole we'd like to see filled in, but as far as we know the bone's covered. Can't pull the flap away anymore.


Such good news  Sounds like you definitely made the right decision. He is such a champ. I am also impressed, though that doesn't mean as much lol


----------



## egrogan

Just out of curiosity, do you think he's healing so fast because he's so young? I'm thinking a very young horse is doing a lot of growing and development anyway, so the body is able to regenerate this tissue quickly- more so than my old lady, 20-year old mare would recover if she faced something similar. 

Sorry if that's a dumb question, I don't have any experience with serious wounds like this and have been so amazed at watching this progress!


----------



## mammakatja

I don't think there are any dumb questions when someone wants to learn from others' experiences.  I think youth has to be a plus no matter who or what you are, whether it's horse, human, or otherwise, but when it comes to horse leg injuries, constant attention and care with the right products is key. Flesh injuries on a horse can go completely hay wire even on a young horse because horses like to grow proud flesh, and their legs are most prone to it. If left unattended in a pasture, it can get nasty and completely out of control no matter what age. But if tended to correctly, it's amazing how quickly a horse can bounce back from even the craziest looking injuries. I have pictures of my mare's injury but don't want to highjack here, but she literally went from a several inch gaping, dangling hoof to me riding her lightly in 11 weeks with my vet's blessing and she was 10 then. Even my vet was astounded. She figured 6 months if at all. I can completely relate to what Drifting has been dealing with the last several weeks. I spent many many hours, day and middle of the night by flashlight, wrapping, checking, dressing, cleaning, wrapping, and PRAYING! My husband was ready to put a cot out there for me.  But it paid off!


----------



## Drifting

I think younger horses do recover quicker than older ones would. It'll be a month on the 21st since his accident. 

So I had to share this. Last night the BO forgot to close his stall door all the way. He has to be the only horse at our farm who wouldn't take advantage of it. I don't know if he is just too stupid to realize he could push it, or didn't feel like doing it. He could have had a party in the barn overnight! Thankfully barn doors are shut at night.









This is also the same horse that will untie himself from a quick release knot then stand there and lick the wall for 10 minutes too though, so.. who knows.


----------



## Yogiwick

So cute! Love the sign


----------



## LyraFreedom

Poor guy! Luckily he is so young there is not only a better chance of him recovering 100% physically but also mentally. 

I don't have any advice other than keep his supplement intake and quality of food at high priority. 

I hope he heals up well with little help from our horsey helpers at the hospital!


----------



## Drifting

It's bandage change day again, we skipped 2 days instead of just one. 

He's been going crazy in his stall lately so we wanted to get him outside. He's been digging, spinning, bucking in his stall. I was going to put him on a long line and walk him in the ring but we put him out in a small paddock instead since the ground was nice and frozen and not muddy. He spent about 5 minutes bucking and squealing before just wandering around sniffing pony poop.



















He stayed out for about 2 hours while we did chores and then we changed his bandage. He didn't bang it up too badly, it was bleeding a little bit but not horribly.

before cleaning


















and after


















^ You can almost see the tiny little hole that we're waiting to fill in, that's mostly where the blood was coming from.

We're going to go ahead and go back to every other day, there was some yellow discharge my BO didn't like and we want to keep an eye on it.

Letting him out was kind of a tease. Its going to snow tomorrow so he likely won't see outside for a few days at least.


----------



## Drifting

Like I mentioned we went back to every-other day because of some yellow discharge last time. Today's bandage changing day and you can really see the discharge. I circled what I'm talkin about. It's like a yellowy color. Almost like snot.










after cleaning










Looks a little angry to us, but we'll see. Vet isn't coming until next week unless we get really worried about it. Depending on what it looks like Friday, I may shoot a pic her way. 










Stryder's new talent is pooping in his water.


----------



## Drifting

Small edit, my BO went ahead and texted a pic of the discharge since she was making an appointment for next week anyways, and Vet is not really concerned at this point.

We will worry more if we start seeing lots of it, and swelling.. Then we may have a bone chip that needs removing.


----------



## Northernstar

What a monumental day for Stryder to venture outside! You're doing an _excellent_ job with him. I always smile when I see that "innocent" face in the avatar next to your very appropriate signature


----------



## smrobs

Okay, this may sound really gross but it's about the best way I've found other than a vet doing a culture to tell between normal discharge and possible infection. Wipe some up with your finger, smear it between your finger and thumb....then smell it.

Infection will smell, well, bad LOL. Most wounds do have some discharge that can look like pus but really isn't. Basically what it is is a concentration of white-blood cells that are still healthy and working on healing the wound.

As for the "angry" look, I agree. It looks to me like the start of proud flesh. You might want to start putting some gunk on it to stop the growth so that it will level out and close in instead of growing out more.


----------



## Drifting

Great minds think alike, Smrobs! We did exactly that, but no smell. We'll keep an eye on it. He's still on antibotics, I'd like to pull him off them soon though. 

Yeah, Friday I'll put more of that cream the vet gave us on it. Hopefully that'll take care of the proud flesh thats starting.


----------



## mammakatja

I don't know how many times I was on all fours with my nose right up on the back of my mare's hoof so I could take a whiff. I know, sounds stupid and unsafe, but she was such a wonderful patient, I was never worried. The nose knows. I know the vet is already giving you stuff to treat the wound and the proudflesh, but I just want to throw out there that I used Equaide to finish up my girl's wound and I can't tell you how amazing that stuff was for her. Everyone has their own opinions and I don't want to sound like I'm getting a commission or anything, but it cleared up a really significant case of proudflesh for me within a week, within hours really. You brush it on with a little paint brush, wrap it, and the next day, the dead proudflesh literally peels away with the bandaging and basically just makes it flush with the edges of the wound again. It heals everything else at the same time. Just a FYI since I've been there too. And my vet wasn't even familiar with it but had no problem with it either. I ordered it and had it within 2 days. Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## Drifting

Guess what day it is?! Not hump day! 

So, it's the time again. Stryder got to go play in the snow for about an hour before we let him eat and changed his bandage. He enjoyed being outside and completely wiped out in the snow actin' a fool. He was bucking one minute and on his side the next. I'm only sad I did not get a video of it.









Showing off for Ziggy in the background. 









His lack of tail and the mowhawk totally ruins the 'pretty prancing' he was doing.


















Okay and now the wound.


before cleaning




























after cleaning










Looks really good. I txted the vet who originally treated his emergency call to show her, she wanted to see. She was really happy with how it looks.

Hopefully in a few more weeks he can start going out daily for a few hours of 'regular' turnout in a paddock. He's tired of being inside. His new favorite habit is taking a milk-jug-toy we made him and dragging it across the bars of his stall like he's in a prison. The other horses are not impressed.


----------



## CLaPorte432

i cannot believe how good he is looking. and how quickly. it may not be quick to you, but for sure its looking awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

It's funny you say that. The Vet texted back "It looks awesome! He may be accident prone, but at least he heals quickly"


----------



## smrobs

I agree, he's healing up so quickly.

Poor guy, being so accident prone LOL.


----------



## ThePaintGirl

He's looking great! I'm so happy he's healing so nicely


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

Some of the pictures would not show up for me so I couldnt see much. However the wound looks great though. It common to have a little (and Iwill say it again....Little) yellow discharge in such nasty wounds like this. Some of it is deep tissue serum and some of it is pus but it should only be on the surface of the wound in minute amounts (with no heat or swelling along with it). Keeping an eye on it and antibiotic ointments on it should keep it at bay (unless it goes nuts and gets ugly but I dont see anything going on of that nature). 
At this stage I keep thinking Equaide for this wound. 

The movement of the horse when exercizing creates friction between the new skin tissues and the bandage. Its the movement of the skin tisssue underneath the bandage due to normal leg movement when exercizing that can make a wound raw and cause bleeding. (tiny, new capillaries have been broken). Keeping the area as immobilized as possible (I know this is tough esp on a youngster who is full of energy) is important in healing. That is one reason why Vets will put horses on stall rest for nasty wounds with the exception of hand walking when appropiate. Some might even argue that roughing up a wound a little will encourage faster repair response. I'm not on that wagon though or at least I havent been convicned of that notion yet. 
I dont see that any serious harm has been done. Just keep on doing what has been done and keep an eye on it.

Even after introducing exercize slowly the wound will still get a little raw in response to the added friction buts thats normal. Just treat as Vet suggested and all should be good. Youngsters do heal faster, at least healthy ones do.


----------



## Drifting

While I agree that the bandage rubbing on his wound won't help him any, I have to think about his mental health. If it means he heals a little slower, but is happier, I don't mind turning him out for a half hour/hour before we change his bandage. He's been going nuts in his stall, bucking, pawing, spinning, kicking walls. He's normally on field board so this is a big change for him. toys help, we rotate them and it keeps him occupied some, but this has really taken some of the edge off.

He's not the type of horse that runs and runs anyway, and the area is too small for him to really get up some speed. Today was his 3rd time out, he bucked once then just walked around and picked up some of the loose hay on the ground. The only time he ran was when I tried sledding next to the barn, apparently a human on a plastic thing flying down a hill is scary (and hilarious.) 

We did try to hand-walk him once, and he spent the 10 minutes trying to buck, rear and bolt while I spent the 10 minutes yielding his hindquarters and trying to get him to listen to me. He's just got a little too many energy for that. In the end this was the less stressful of the two options. 

Anyway, bandage change day.

Someone found out the wire is electric.










the sled of doom. He would have played with it if I let him.










before cleaning


















after cleaning


----------



## Sharpie

Having had critters that are not so good at the 'rest quietly' portion of recoveries themselves, I completely get having to make the best decision you can for the intent of the doctor's orders! Horses (and dogs and cats and people) are each a little different and sometimes you have to mind the spirit or the intent rather than the letter. Better for everyone's health and safety that way! 

I am very impressed at his healing! So long as it turns out that you don't have any sequestrum, that may be the quickest recovery I've seen for such a huge and potentially life ending wound. It says a lot about the horse as well as you and your BO that you've done such a wonderful job of managing the wound and bandaging. Will you just be watching it for healing or are you planning on doing a radiograph (x-ray) to look at the bone?


----------



## Drifting

Unless something comes up, i'll leave it alone for now and do x-rays sometime late spring or early summer to make sure the leg is clean. I want to start doing some ground work with him late fall so I can back him next spring, but we'll see how he heals.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

I wasnt aiming the entire post towards you and your situation personally just giiving some information on the reason why the wound bled more afterwards. Trust me, I understand your situation....completely. I agree, hand walking can be a real pain in the **** esp with a youngster. I have often hand walked yearlings and weanlings on lay up due to various reasons and what a pain in the butt. You spend the entire time just trying to get them to go forward without dragging you around like a rag doll or dodging rearing hooves.  Stall wall kicking and rearing can be just as dangerous than ripping about for a few minutes in a round pen. Poor babies just dont understand that they need to be stall bound for thier own good in healing. However I find that moderate, at liberty normal exercize is good for both mind and body (depending on the individual situation that is.) 

The wound looks good. Healing nicely.


----------



## Drifting

Had the vet out tonight during this bandage change. Was hoping she'd let me take him off antibiotics, but she said 'not yet.' But she's good with him going out briefly.


This was Wednesday's bandage change










and Todays



















Really pleased with how it looks.


----------



## smrobs

Holy cow, it's almost completely healed!


----------



## Drifting

Yeah, vet was very pleased and optomistic. Not much proud flesh, said she wouldn't be surprised if we would be able to stop bandaging it in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Oliveren15

It looks so good!


----------



## GreenBackJack

Wow! He's doing so great! And you are simply amazing! Excellent job with this little guy. I'm so flipping happy he has you to take care of him. I just love him more every time you share another story of his antics. What a charmer and total clown!


----------



## sparkoflife

Awww praying for you both!


----------



## Drifting

Can't even begin to say how pleased I am after today's bandage change.


----------



## Yogiwick

Wow!! Huge difference since the last pics!


----------



## smrobs

Looking amazing! Another week, maybe 2, and he'll be all healed up .


----------



## Drifting

and... more pictures.

This was Wednesday 










And this was Sunday









I can't wait to be done bandage changing after having to buy more gauze rolls and vet wrap the other day.

It's much easier now that he's turned out in a small area during the day. He doesn't climb the walls in his stall so much, or go through as much bedding.


----------



## Yogiwick

Soo happy!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh my goodness. He looks amazing! How is he walking? Lame at all?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama

Awesome! Looking just terrific.


----------



## Drifting

CLaPorte432 said:


> Oh my goodness. He looks amazing! How is he walking? Lame at all?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Not lame at all, though he does hip-sit quite a bit. I think the bandage tape pulls at his hair and I know he doesn't like that, so hip-sitting keeps the tape from pulling.

He is getting full of himself though, ran up to me when it was time to come in for dinner and tried to kick out when I went to grab him. We had a mini-move-the-feet session after that but I didn't want to put too much stress on the leg.


----------



## CLaPorte432

When he is completely healed, you may want to have him seen by a chirporactor.

I had personal experience with a leg injury. My mare was worse off then your guy (big infection inside her leg, was 5/5 lame, then 3/5 for months, and now is 1/5 after a flex test...) took 9 months to heal. Anyways, because of the pain/limping...her hip was wayyy out of wack and needed to be badly adjusted. 

She still over-compensates on her other legs and requires 2-3 times a year adjustments to be pain free. Then again...that could just be her as she had a sore back before I even bought her. 

Just keep it in mind for future reference. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VickiRose

He looks like he's healing well. Good job!


----------



## Drifting

It's that time again!

this was Wednesday










and this is Today's









Vet came out today for another look and it was the general consensus that the wound needs some air, so we are DONE BANDAGING!! She says that's mostly all scar tissue now. We did put some silver gunk on it though. 










He was starting to get some pressure sores from the bandage, so I'm glad we're done.


and so is he!




















His face is a lovely mix of Molasses from an Uncle Jimmy's hanging ball trip, and Aluspay from the silver crap on his leg ( he was chewing at the spot where the bandage sore was starting to come up. I'm sure it itiched like crazy.)

So hopefully we are done with everything! We'll wrap it again if he busts it open, but if all goes well he'll be back out with his buddies in a few weeks. Just letting that skin toughen up some.

Done done done done done!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Yayayayay!!! I am so happy for you!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

^^Ditto!!!^^


----------



## flytobecat

He is healing really fast. It looks good.


----------



## Ninamebo

Wow, it's healing nicely. Glad to see a happy pony


----------



## GreenBackJack

AMAZINGLY WONDERFUL!!!
He's looking just fantastic. I'm so grateful to you for keeping this thread alive with updates and all those great pictures. It's been great seeing his progress as he heals and it's really incredible to watch how a wound that was down to the bone has filled back in day by day. Soon he'll be just like new again. Hopefully you'll be able to keep his silly butt intact when he finally gets back out there and is bouncing around like a nutball*.

*ok, I've never actually seen a nutball bounce but, I'm sure they do in some foreign countries or fancy barns somewhere.


----------



## mammakatja

WOW! The last two weeks have really been good to that wound. Amazing progress. I remember with my girl when we could finally quit bandaging. I felt like we were really getting over that whole experience then. Congrats. I bet by the time he sheds out, you'll hardly see anything anymore.


----------



## Drifting

Spoke too soon. 

Stryder was fine when we brought everyone in last night, but this morning his leg was swollen and the wound did not look good. My best guess is he either banged it really good on something (His hoof, the traffic cone that is no longer in his stall after this morning) or he got cast in his stall, which he does often.











So we gave him some Bute to help with the swelling and the pain (he was tender to the touch.) Rewrapped it and threw him outside. 

Our new game plan is to keep it unwrapped during the day starting tomorrow, then we'll wrap it at night. 

I'm sure it's painful. I've had a few healing cuts that I've banged on something and gotten bruised like that, so I can only imagine. He did bang it up pretty good.

Maybe he just looked at it, and it bruised. he does have the talent for getting injured on nothing.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Awe...just a minor setback. What would the healing process be without a bit of drama?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

Minor setback. No biggie. He just wants to keep you on your toes.  Any ideas/thoughts/impressions from you or the vet on the liklihood of a sequestrum at this point?


----------



## Drifting

The Vet said since the wound closed up so fast she doubts we'll need to worry about one. So that's good news at least, we'll see. 

I'm betting he did this on his traffic cone. It's huge and heavy, and I can see him smacking his leg repetitively on it. Or rolling into the wall and kicking it hard. Bah, horses.


----------



## Drifting

Still keeping his bandage on. Haven't changed it since Monday, but we plan to tomorrow.

I don't think he'll be lame, lol






was trying to make the video sound like Jaws











Had to turn him out in the outdoor ring today. He's been -very- bad, rearing at the BO when she goes to bring him in and striking out. So we let him have a larger space to burn off some energy.

this is what it looked like monday


----------



## Sharpie

Look at him move out! WOW! No sign of a potentially life-ending injury there anymore at all!


----------



## Drifting

He was running around like a maniac before that, doing some nice sliding stops in the snow. But my video was so shaky it wasn't worth uploading! It made me dizzy just to watch,LoL


----------



## flytobecat

Looks like the hair is starting to come in.


----------



## Yogiwick

Isn't a good thing but it doesn't look too bad.

Hehe, he is like this round spotted ball with little stick legs and (hate to say it) little stick tail! So cute  Looks like he hasn't been stressed into loosing weight haha.

Glad to see him doing so well! You wouldn't tell by the video what happened.


----------



## Drifting

****!

Yogi, are you calling my horse fat? Hahaha.. He is. I think he's about to go through another growth spurt, he tends to get very.... round before he shoots up. 

His tail is hilarious. His poor poor tail. It's growing, a little.. sorta. 

this is the more shakey video of when he first got turned out. I thought he was going to run into the fence a few times.





hopefully this exercise will help keep him a little more in shape. He is a bit of an easy keeper.


----------



## Yogiwick

Nope, not fat. Just round 

He wouldn't looks so round if he didn't have his little stick tail straight up! Reminds me of a little kitten lol. (He does look more "round" than "fat" lol)

It's very cute, and he looks healthy and happy, and energized lol. Good luck with that, glad to hear he's doing so well. I'm actually extremely impressed that the rudeness with the BO is just starting (and hopefully a one time thing) most horses his age would be crazy long long before this point. You can also put him out to burn it off at this point which is great. Glad to hear the vets on board with it.


----------



## mammakatja

That tail cracks me up. He sure is full of himself. LOL! He doesn't know at all the his tail is uh....well.....not so much.  He is a gorgeous mover!


----------



## Yogiwick

^Exactly!


----------



## smrobs

ROFL What a goober! He's getting along great and healing wonderfully. He's probably not even going to have much of a scar to speak of either...and it will probably be hidden by his pattern so nobody will even notice it unless they are looking for it.


----------



## waresbear

LOL, that spotted butt and the rattail straight up in the air! LOVE IT!


----------



## Drifting

I wish I was done with this thread, not that I don't enjoy your replies, but I am tired of changing the bandage on my horse. 

So this was Thursday of last week:










You can see it's still a bit dark and the bruising hasn't completed faded.

And this was today.









So the bruising is done now. We went to wipe it off with a gauze pad and some saline, and the thing exploded with blood. Well not really exploaded, but first it was "Oh it's bleeding a little." Then it was "Uh, it's squirting now." Then "Maybe we should put some pressure on it."

My best guess is that dark spot in the center was a very thin scab and it came off when we wiped it down











We'll change it again tomorrow just to see how bloody the bandage got. I know blood is a good sign of things growing and healing, but that was a lot of it and I would prefer not to see that much again.










We still threw him outside, he'd do more harm then good in his stall pacing and kicking and having a fit.

Not so fat looking now  He's going through another growth spurt. One day his mane will grow enough to fall over and not be a mohawk. One day.


----------



## quinn

If I ever have to deal with a situation like yours, I hope that I am able to do so with even HALF of the positive attitude you have. 

And that poor baby. I just want to plant a smootch on that adorable face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

quinn said:


> If I ever have to deal with a situation like yours, I hope that I am able to do so with even HALF of the positive attitude you have.
> 
> And that poor baby. I just want to plant a smootch on that adorable face.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't let him fool you, he's turned into a pushy-mouthy little devil horse. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Drifting

So, my BO just got off the phone with the vet who's been coming to see him weekly/every other week. She's afraid it might be a sequestrum with the amount of blood that was there. Her exact words were "I almost wanted to throw up." Ha. She doesn't like the way it opened back up.

Anyway, she would like to do x-rays. Friday the vet will be out to ultra sound a mare who was covered a few weeks ago, to check to see if she is in foal, so since she's going to be doing that she can ultra sound his leg (Hopefully at a cheaper cost. I'm assuming an ultra sound would show a bone chip?)


Let's cross fingers and hope it was just a freak-scab-removal-thing and it's not a sequestrum. I can't afford to dump any money into his surgery and around these parts, it'd be at least 12-1500.00. 

I need a drink.


----------



## Drifting

and since I just clarified, no an ultra sound won't show a bone chip (Boo) so we may be having him x-rayed Friday.


----------



## Endiku

Hoping, praying, jingling, and crossing my fingers that its just a scab.


----------



## stevenson

that looks really good ! it should heal up fairly quickly now. You have done a good job!


----------



## smrobs

XX Fingers, toes, and all other crossable body parts crossed that it was just a scab that was covering a ballooned capillary.


----------



## Drifting

Friday will be a long wait. and I think it takes 2 days to get the x-rays back. 

Anyway
Here is a picture from today. I got it nice and upclose.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh Stryder... :-(

Sending more jingles!


----------



## Northernstar

CLaPorte432 said:


> Oh Stryder... :-(
> 
> Sending more jingles!


^^ Ditto! ^^ And when you feel discouraged, just look at the innocent face in your avatar that says, "Who, _me_? Would_ I_ do such a thing?"


----------



## GreenBackJack

Oh brother! My goodness what a journey you two have been having together. I am saying horsey prayers that this was just some stupid Styder thing to keep things interesting and nothing more. After all, he's an Appy and probably enjoyed seeing you have a heart attack. LOL 
Seriously, I really am hoping that it's nothing. You guys are getting so close to recovery and I too want you to have to stop bandaging your horse!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Drifting, Please don't let this get you down. It took over a year for my mare to recover. It seemed like every time we went 2 steps forwards, we were shoved 5 steps back. First the kick, then the life-threatening infection, Then the horrid lameness that didn't go away. Then the awesome cuts/slices she got on her "good" leg from a stupid piece of thread that you can break with your hands. (OMG, that was ridiclious!) And then the Joint Infection. Yeah...It went on and on with that darn horse.

She still isn't 100%, but she is so close, it makes me happy. And she's rideable. And healthy. And HAPPY. And SOUND! And every second spent with her during her treatment was well worth it in the end. Even if it did take 8 weeks of 4 x, or more, treatments throughout the day...Then slowly reduced to 6 months of "pasture turnout to recover"...

How you felt watching him act like a Goofball the first day of "Official Turnout" is exactly what you'll feel when this is all behind you.

Keep your head up...I'm thinking of you guys...


----------



## Drifting

Thank you everyone  Love the support here. 

Hopefully it wasn't a bad week for everyone. I'm just getting home from the barn. 

The good news is Stryder does not look like he's forming any seqestrum on his bone. The bad news is that night he bruised it up, the day we took his bandage off, he possibly fractured the bone in his stall. JUST VERY SMALL. Can barely even tell it's there. 

Anyway, pictures.










So that middle skin patch is dead skin. That's where it was bleeding from the other day and the Vet thinks it was just a large blood vessel, kind of like a blood blister. Hopefully it comes off on its own but it's possible they'll have to clean it out in the future.

X-ray time.



















and here are the results









The big red circle is where his wound is. The small red circle is where the trauma on the bone is from him doing.. whatever he did. (I told you, accident prone.)










Another view ^

And Mr. Man






























The vet wanted him back on full stall rest, but said we would know him best. And I don't want to put him back on full stall rest, he is AWFUL - running, rearing, bucking, kicking. Not going to happen. When he's outside he's quiet, eats his hay, kind of just chills.

That and he did that trauma to his bone IN his stall, so I'm not really eager to put him back in there 27/4.


----------



## greentree

Can't you wrap that leg up in a blow-up pillow?? lol. On second thought, do the whole Stryder! 

Nancy


----------



## smrobs

I agree, he needs bubble wrap LOL.

Anyway, YAY for no sequestrum! :happydance:

That little fracture won't be any big deal, I don't think. Goofy boy, he needs a chill pill :lol:


----------



## GracielaGata

Drifting said:


> Thank you everyone  Love the support here.
> 
> Hopefully it wasn't a bad week for everyone. I'm just getting home from the barn.
> 
> The good news is Stryder does not look like he's forming any seqestrum on his bone. The bad news is that night he bruised it up, the day we took his bandage off, he possibly fractured the bone in his stall. JUST VERY SMALL. Can barely even tell it's there.
> 
> Anyway, pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that middle skin patch is dead skin. That's where it was bleeding from the other day and the Vet thinks it was just a large blood vessel, kind of like a blood blister. Hopefully it comes off on its own but it's possible they'll have to clean it out in the future.
> 
> X-ray time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big red circle is where his wound is. The small red circle is where the trauma on the bone is from him doing.. whatever he did. (I told you, accident prone.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view ^
> 
> And Mr. Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vet wanted him back on full stall rest, but said we would know him best. And I don't want to put him back on full stall rest, he is AWFUL - running, rearing, bucking, kicking. Not going to happen. When he's outside he's quiet, eats his hay, kind of just chills.
> 
> That and he did that trauma to his bone IN his stall, so I'm not really eager to put him back in there 27/4.


Poor guy! Do I imagine the bone puffed out, so to speak, in the lower circled spot? I assume a bruise on the bone, I hope? 
My mare got a sequestrum from kick by a mare we bought and later had to put down (flipped out in our horse trailer, tore it apart... cost $200 to put her down (tore her back leg up very badly), $300 to fix the trailer (still isn't perfect), another $1100 for my mare's surgery... all for that dang $500 horse that we had 1.5 months that I swear was drugged or something! 
She has healed wonderfully! 'kay, vent over!! 
Here are our jingles. Not sure if I ever piped in before. But I have always adored Stryder, he is such an absolute cutie! Sonata and JD, our horses also send their jingles!


----------



## Drifting

^ Yes I really didn't want to do the surgery, mostly because I didn't want to spend the money. When i start investing in a horse more than they're worth (medically wise investing) I start twitching. He hasn't quite hit that point but Surgery would have pushed him over it, and made me twitchy. So at least that's not needed!

Vet says he should recover sound, but might be a little touchy for a bit since the extensorary (sp?) tendon he sliced needs to rebuild itself. 

I'm investing in padded stalls and rubber fences. My other horse has yet injure himself in any way (knock on wood) and Stryder would do well to take a lesson. He's seen the vet more than all the horses on the farm combined in the last year. In fact I'm pretty sure he recognizes their vehicles. He was mad when they came and didn't immediately go see him (we had a list of horses today that needed one thing or another done.)


----------



## stevenson

Yikes.. he is a walking injury . Poor guy. If he behaves in a turn out pen, maybe put him out during the day weather permitting, and in the padded stall at night . Hope he heals real quick and does not do any more damage to himself


----------



## GracielaGata

Drifting said:


> ^ Yes I really didn't want to do the surgery, mostly because I didn't want to spend the money. When i start investing in a horse more than they're worth (medically wise investing) I start twitching. He hasn't quite hit that point but Surgery would have pushed him over it, and made me twitchy. So at least that's not needed!
> 
> Vet says he should recover sound, but might be a little touchy for a bit since the extensorary (sp?) tendon he sliced needs to rebuild itself.
> 
> I'm investing in padded stalls and rubber fences. My other horse has yet injure himself in any way (knock on wood) and Stryder would do well to take a lesson. He's seen the vet more than all the horses on the farm combined in the last year. In fact I'm pretty sure he recognizes their vehicles. He was mad when they came and didn't immediately go see him (we had a list of horses today that needed one thing or another done.)


No kidding on the investing part! I didn't twitch with Sonata.. but then I had to pay to ship her from SC to WA right before surgery... I bought her for $900 from my good friend and trainer, she sold her to me well priced as she really wanted *me* to be the one to buy her, and we knew I was moving 6 months later, so had that cost. Then I had to pay $1600 to get her shipped... then the surgery... My biggest worry with the surgery was that she would end up lame to some degree from it. Knock on wood, so far she has been great, 1 year+ with no evidence of the injury, other than the- possibly imagined- sometimes hesitation to having that leg handled. But then the poor girl went 2+ months with the fractured bone chunks in her leg. Meanwhile she got handled and ridden like it was only a surface cut... I woulda been mad too! lol
She has been a $3000 horse counting buying, shipping and surgery... but I wouldn't make it a different horse with less cost, as there was just some connection with her the first time I rode her.  

I bet Stryder does know their car! One would think he would put 2 and 2 together?! Poor guy! Good luck, I hope all works out and he stays healthy for you!


----------



## Drifting

Bandage change, Bandage change.. Bandage change! I'm almost out of vet wrap again. :-( <- sad face. 

I'm super happy with how it's looking. He's no longer tender in the area either. It's closed up a bit since Friday.

Before cleaning










After cleaning. We were a little aggressive on scrubbing, trying to get some of that dead stuff off.









He's a growing boy! He's put on at least 2 inches and filled out a lot since this started in December.


----------



## GracielaGata

he looks great, Drifting! Where do you get your vetwrap? We bought it by the case on Amazon for a great price, in case you didn't know they had it.


----------



## Drifting

Nothing much to report except another bandage change. We're stretching out the days now, what's it been, 4? 

On the bonus I found more vet wrap in my tack trunk at the bottom. 12 rolls! Now if only I can remember to bring more gauze (and neosporin.) 

It's looking good though!

Look at all that new skin growth. 










and of course, him looking purdy. He's grown a lot, even the Vet's are like "Wow he's grown a few inches since this has happened. "  babies. 

He's also shedding like crazy











He's calmed down loads since we changed his feed and let him on small turn out during the day. We'll be turning him out in the small riding ring (80x80) soon during the day. He should like that, it boarders a few mares I'm sure he'll try to harass.


----------



## Drifting

*Yay Birthday*

This is a special bandage change day! 

It's also Stryder's BIRTHDAY! He is official 2 today. 


























all cleaned up and ready for bandaging (we shaved off some hair.)










he had cake.


----------



## stevenson

looking much better ! Maybe when he completely heals , he will be a good boy and stop hurting himself .


----------



## Yogiwick

ADORABLE picture. I see you put some extra padding on his leg for turnout


----------



## Drifting

Yes, he gets a polo-wrap around his bandage. Mostly cause he chews on it, LoL


----------



## JCnGrace

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STRYDER!:happydance:


----------



## Drifting

Sorry for the lighting, sun makes it hard sometimes to take pictures. 

It's looking good. Before cleaning (he got stone dust in it)











and after cleaning











and his colorful and fancy bandage for the next few days, with some extra tape at the top to keep it from slipping down and getting dirt in it again.


----------



## Drifting

Wounds looking really good! Once it closes over with skin we'll probably just wrap it with a polo wrap so he can't bang it and re-open it. Give the skin a chance to toughen up a bit.


----------



## ChiefFritzGalaxy

I know this is almost a year later but how is he doing now?


----------



## Drifting

The post above yours is actually from today, lol. He injured himself originally in Dec 13, and is still being bandaged. almost 3 months old and healing.  He's doing good


----------



## Yogiwick

That looks awesome!!


----------



## FlyGap

Looks amazing! So happy to see him doing better!

Good on you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan

It's unbelievable to see the changes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

He's looking so amazing! What a lucky little boy .


----------



## flytobecat

He's looking better


----------



## Roperchick

such awesome progress! wow!!


----------



## stevenson

Congrats.. he is almost healed. What a difference from 4 days or so ago !! 
way to go strider !


----------



## SueC

Hey, what a lovely-colour horse! I've seen worse injuries heal almost without a trace, so fingers crossed. I haven't ploughed through all the pages here so sorry if someone else already said it, but about reducing scarring: I personally scar really badly. We keep bees and I tried, as an experiment, to put some raw honey on a deep cut on the side of my finger as soon as it stopped bleeding, and keep it there under a bandage, and renew the honey every day. One of the few things on me that healed up scar-free.


----------



## Drifting

Starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. 









Before cleaning

and after cleaning it










We let it air for a few hours then re-wrapped it for what will probably be the last time, minus the possibility of us polo-wrapping it to keep him from banging it on something at night.

He was happy to have it off for awhile


----------



## Yogiwick

What's your typical bandage been? (Minus the polo lol)


----------



## Drifting

Neosporin, non-stick dressing pad, gauze wrap, and either a standing wrap or a quilt wrap depending on which is clean and in reach. And vet wrap! and then of course the polo for even extra cushion and protection from his teeth. We did also have cotton roll on it, but it really doesn't need to be that thick anymore.


----------



## Yogiwick

Nice and simple  Thanks for sharing


----------



## horseNpony

Ive been following this thread for a while but never posted, i must say, his leg looks REALLY good!! Its healing so well, almost completely scarred over


----------



## Oliveren15

Wow, It's looking amazing!


----------



## xxdanioo

I haven't been on in a while, but his leg looks great! Has it been x-rayed since the injury? I don't think he would have bone chips, as his was from the wire not a hard object. But ya his leg looks fantastic!


----------



## smrobs

Remarkable. When it's all said and done, with his coloring, you won't even notice it unless you know it's there.


----------



## Drifting

I think we're about done bandaging. This is what it looked like tonight.

Threw a polo wrap on the leg to protect it while he was in his stall (Because he has proven himself untrustworthy) and we'll take it off in the morning so it can get some air during the day.


----------



## stevenson

yeah ! almost healed. So Happy for you and Stryder.


----------



## Yogiwick

Hey, never actually mentioned this but my superbly accident prone horse has (fingers crossed) seemed to grow out of it for the most part. Still bumps and bruises and a swollen eye recently, but nothing serious. (He was 13 when we got him and accident prone was an understatement)

I also have a very accident prone dog, who has at least slowed down with his frequency of accidents lol.

I also know several gangly accident prone babies that seem to be coming along nicely.

Your boy sounds like a combination of the two...but there is hope!!


----------



## Drifting

I'm hoping he grows out of it. If he does anything like this again I'm selling him. I've already spent more on him in vet bills then my other 2 horses COMBINED in the last 4 years of horse ownership. 

I'm sure he'll outgrow it, or have a very short life span. Hopefully the former? 

I really want to throw him outside. His new favorite thing to do in his stall is buck at his Jolly ball while waiting for dinner. It hangs in the middle of his stall and he bucks at it, then it swings and smacks him, and he bucks at it again. It's kind of funny to watch. 

he also likes to chest-thump the gate when it's time to come in. Or squeal and buck and run around if another horse comes in before him.

Horses switch pasture near the end of April and that's probably when he'll go back out on Field board. I already told my BO he is banned from the field he was in when he did this, though I'm sure its an overreaction on my part. Fencing all the same, electrobraid rope and electric tape. He's the only horse that's had a problem with it, and in all seriousness if he can't leave it alone he'll go in a stock-panel enclosure, or I'll have to move to a place with different fencing (which I really don't want to do).


----------



## csimkunas6

Glad to see hes recovered so well! It looks great!


----------



## Natalierose

Poor thing!! Hope it heals okay!! He's a cutie!!


----------



## WinstonH123

Poor Stryder, and he is such a handsome fellow! I hope he feels better soon! It was a clean cut which is good, hopefully everything works out and he's out being a goofball in the pasture soon!


----------



## Drifting

This is what it looks like today. A bit of a glare from the flash but you can see it's closing. We haven't bandaged or polo-wrapped it at all the last few days and he's doing really well with it. It's a little swollen but nothing terrible.











He was out in the rain for a bit. Can you tell he's shedding? I think I brushed half a horse off him.


----------



## New_image

He looks rather proud of himself in that last photo!


----------



## WinstonH123

What breed is he? I love that blaze, it REALLY sets off that white butt! Love him!


----------



## Drifting

He is a registered appaloosa, though technically he's Appaloosa x Qh cross (Dam's quarter horse.)


----------



## Yissy

I've just sat and read this entire thread! I love his personality! I really hope things work for the two of you and as he gets older he starts to settle down. With all you've been through, I'd hate to see you have to sell him. Good luck!!!


----------



## Drifting

Alrighty

this picture is way too flashy but this is what his leg looks like now









Styrder got put back out in his field today. Cross your fingers and hope he's not stupid. His babysitter -pony friend looks a lot smaller next to him than he use too.


----------



## Yogiwick

Aww


----------



## VickiRose

Yay! Bet he is happy to be out and about.


----------



## Larcilee

Glad to hear all is well for stryder..looks like all your TLC was worth it..Thanks for your reply very encouraging to me to stay hopeful. Was his tendon tore and completely cut? Did you have any amount of infection during the healing?Bandits cut just below the fetlock, its been just over a week he bearing some weight on it..last night when i was putting a support splint on other leg to help with all weight he bearing on it he actual lifted good leg n stood for about 2 seconds on cut leg.. i was surprised thought he woulda fell..vet comes again today to check for infection and next move for healing.. he been on injections antibiotics for 7 days and now on oral.wish us luck..


----------



## Drifting

He sliced right through, but it was the extensorary (spelling) tendon, which isn't as important as the other ones (I fail at anatomy lol.)

He wasn't sore at all, not a day lame. He did bang it up almost two months ago and then was a little tender when you touched it, but nothing too bad. 

No infection, but we pumped him full of IV antibiotics for the first week, then kept him on SMZ's for a month. 

Make sure to add a probotic if you're giving antibiotic, it'll help keep your horse from having runny manure. Stryder had bad diarrhea before we added a probotic to his diet.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

Glad to see and hear that all has pretty much healed up. Now hopefully he will behave himself for a while. I'm sure he is happy to be back with his pals.


----------



## Drifting

Hopefully he will behave himself, but don't hold your breath. My BO just texted me and said he cut his other leg, though nothing serious that needs actual looking at. Just a scrape with some blood.

but here's what it looks like today. He's back out 24/7 and much happier. We did put more of that silver-bandage wound sprey junk on it after hosing it off.


----------



## LemonZeus

I can't believe how well he healed up. Kudos to you for doing such a great job! Hoping he stays healthy and safe from now on.
I was at an auction Friday and I saw a horse that looked like it had done the exact same thing as Stryder. Only it didn't get treated, proud flesh took over and it was two times the size of the other one. It was a shame, very pretty horse. Wish she would've had someone like you for an owner!


----------



## flytobecat

Glad -he's almost healed.


----------



## Drifting

He's still alive!

I think he pulled a scab off or banged it open again the other day.. But whatever. I wonder how long it'll take to really toughen up.


----------

